# unattended install with msi files



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Im creating an unattended install disk for xp. Got most of the kinks worked out but I decided to get a bit fancy.

Basically I'd like to be able to install apache, php, perl, mysql through runonce.

long story short I'm using msi files with syntax such as follows

apache


```
msiexec.exe /i %systemdrive%\apache.msi /passive installdir="%systemdrive%\Apache" [email protected] apachehtdocsdir="%systemdrive%\Apache\htdocs"


%systemdrive%\apache\bin\httpd -k install -n "Apache2"

:: %systemdrive%\apache\bin\httpd.exe -n "Apache2" -k start


net start "Apache2"
```
php


```
msiexec.exe /i php.msi /q INSTALLDIR=%systemdrive%\php APACHEDIR=%systemdrive%\apache
```

Mysql


```
msiexec.exe /i %systemdrive%\mysql.msi /quiet installdir="%systemdrive%\mysql"
```

Now this gets me a very basic install.. in the directories I'd like but thats about it.

Id like to know where I can locate info about what arguments I can pass for each of these msi files. I know the basic msi switches such as /qb.. etc
what I'm referring to is program specific.. such as the these I use with apache

[email protected] apachehtdocsdir="%systemdrive%\Apache\htdocs"


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

YOU might just look at Xampp http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html
unless the exercise is to learn MSI. Your doing a basic "LAMP" install minus the linux, XAMPP is an XP version of LAMP.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks Gary.. Looks like an interesting site.

I guess I'm a hard nose but I want to learn to do it the hard way first.

that way if I ever need to I can


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary's right. Xampp is a terrific solution. I use it as part of the Windows install for the medical practice I work with. It saves me a mountain of work.

With Windows, there is one issue if you use Skype (VOIP communications application). You need to disable allowing ports 80 & 443 in Skype, since Apache will need them. If you don't do that then the Apache service can't start. Normally Skype only needs those ports if you're connecting through a firewall, so disabling those ports won't hurt anything. Of course that's not an Xampp specific issue, it's an issue anytime you use Skype & Apache in the same machine.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Gary and Nevada beat me to it; I've used it many times before and it is SO useful.


----------

